# looking for a yard to rent



## Fluffypiglet (6 January 2018)

Looking for a yard to rent.

&#55357;&#56372; Must be local to Wisborough Green (school)
&#55357;&#56372; Must be 8+ stables.
&#55357;&#56372; Must have an arena with decent surface & adequate hacking (some roadwork is fine).
&#55357;&#56372; Must have well fenced turnout.
&#55357;&#56372;Decent accomodation would be helpful but not essential. 

Very tidy and respectful with a few exceptionally easy and well behaved liveries (all working professionals).
Excellent references.

Open to all options. 

07595163119 (Frances)


----------

